# A good day off!



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi guys!!

After a lot of work and after a big fire here in California that made me evacuate my house for a few days and let thousands of people with out power for more than 1 week, finally a good day off with my slingshot, my sling and a fun shot with my bicycle!

Thanks to watch!

Volp


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Great video man!!! What kind of bike do you have?


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I LOVE your vids... I would hit myself in the teeth or break a window if I tried that... you sure are getting good at it..muy bueno amigo.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice videos buddy, throwing rocks with a sling takes lots and lots of practice... I used to make them when I was a kid, i started to tye my own about a year or so ago but just stopped, I probably should start again .... they can be a pretty wicked tool for sure !

wll


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Great video man!!! What kind of bike do you have?


Thanks a lot!!!

Hahaha the bike......well today I was with my little folding bike, citizen bike.

Take care



Chuck Daehler said:


> I LOVE your vids... I would hit myself in the teeth or break a window if I tried that... you sure are getting good at it..muy bueno amigo.


Well Chuck when I started with the sling I broke a few things! :rofl:

Gracias mi amigo



wll said:


> Nice videos buddy, throwing rocks with a sling takes lots and lots of practice... I used to make them when I was a kid, i started to tye my own about a year or so ago but just stopped, I probably should start again .... they can be a pretty wicked tool for sure !
> 
> wll


For sure Wll they are very powerful, one of the most powerful hand weapon of the history.

"*Vegetius wrote that sling missiles were more effective than arrows against soldiers clothes in leather, since they did not need to penetrate the leather in order to cause bruises. Should the soldier wear no protective clothing, the missile would penetrate the body easily up to a range of about 100 meters. Indeed, Celsius, a medical writer from Greek and roman times, gave detailed instructions in his "De Medicina" on how to remove lead and stone missiles from the bodies of soldiers"*

I made all my sling with Sisal fiber and leather!

Thanks bud!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great videos!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Dude that cavalry shot was awesome , very cool!
Love the slinging too.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Charles said:


> Great videos!!!
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Thanks Charles!!



JediMike said:


> Dude that cavalry shot was awesome , very cool!
> Love the slinging too.


 Thanks JediMike!

take care

Volp


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for showing and good to hear you can move back to your house and it was not burn'd what we saw on TV is frightening over hear is the opposite rain every day 
Cheers
Oh and can you show how you made that spinning target


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Well Leon 13.....that was your target  I just used a nail and some tape, like this it didn't move, just spin.

Take care

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Here there is the picture


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I love your videos


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Where are you located in Cali? South, North, central?

Cheers mate.

Great shooting as always.

Cheers!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Can-Opener said:


> I love your videos


Thanks a lot Can-Opener!!

Take care

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Emitto said:


> Where are you located in Cali? South, North, central?
> Cheers mate.
> Great shooting as always.
> Cheers!


Thanks Emitto!!

I am in northern California in this moment.

Volp


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Volp said:


> Here there is the picture


So easy ?  thanks so much 
Cheers


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice going Volp, I always enjoy your videos! :wave:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Awesome videos man. The fun you are having in them is obvious and contagious as well. Thanks for that!

Be well,
SF


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

rockslinger said:


> Nice going Volp, I always enjoy your videos! :wave:


Thanks Rockslinger!! I happy that you liked it! 

take care



SmilingFury said:


> Awesome videos man. The fun you are having in them is obvious and contagious as well. Thanks for that!
> 
> Be well,
> SF


"contagious as well" SmilingFury that is the best compliment I can receive!

Thanks a lot

Volp


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Brilliant I agree I have a smile on my face watching your vids. Im gonna take my sling away with me this weekend and see if I can fire out a few rocks across a loch and get any accuracy. Keep the videos coming mate


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

monkeyboab said:


> Brilliant I agree I have a smile on my face watching your vids. Im gonna take my sling away with me this weekend and see if I can fire out a few rocks across a loch and get any accuracy. Keep the videos coming mate


Thanks bud! Have fun this weekend! 

Volp


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Amazing! I was thinking of trying to make a sling sometime soon. Looks like fun, although difficult. 

Tom


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Amazing! I was thinking of trying to make a sling sometime soon. Looks like fun, although difficult.
> Tom


Oh yes, you have to try!!! It can be very fun, hard at first but after just fun. 
Thanks a lot my friend!

Volp


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Excellent and fun videos!!! Always a pleasure to watch!!!

Thanks for sharing!!

By the way, what software are you using for video editing?


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Bel video Volp, Always funny and instructive.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

BAT said:


> Excellent and fun videos!!! Always a pleasure to watch!!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!
> 
> By the way, what software are you using for video editing?


Thanks a lot Bat! I use iMovie

Take care



Bob Fionda said:


> Bel video Volp, Always funny and instructive.


Grazie grande Bob


----------

